# Classic RV (the oldies but goodies)



## myfix (Aug 18, 2001)

Wondering if there are any owners out there of the older model RV's that are still in great shape, still taking them where they wanna go (and making it)?

I myself have bought "an oldie but a goodie" but it didn't come with a "how to manual for dummies"..

I'd love to hear from anyone who might have knowledge/experience etc. re these classics (or should this read relic?)

I'll be checking to see if there are anymore out here 

happy travels;

"myfix"

yesterday is history
tomorrow is a mystery
today is a gift that's why
it's called the "present" 
Live today like there is no 
tomorrow..
(borrowed from a country song)


----------



## rodwise (Aug 18, 2001)

Classic RV (the oldies but goodies)

Try this site:
http://www.geocities.com/~tctour/index.html
Have attended their rally last 3 years, at Michigan. Really great!!!

Rod & DeeDee Wise
Good Sam Charter Life Members,GWRRA,NA40+,American Legion, Eagles


----------



## myfix (Aug 18, 2001)

Classic RV (the oldies but goodies)

Thanks very much for the link, would probably be a great site, if GeoCities was working properly.. have had more trouble with links on that server 

Still that's the sort of thing I'm looking for, and since mine is gonna be 30 yrs old in 2004... quess I qualify as Vintage *lol*

Thanks again... happy travels
"myix"

yesterday is history
tomorrow is a mystery
today is a gift that's why
it's called the "present" 
Live today like there is no 
tomorrow..
(borrowed from a country song)


----------

